# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  راه اندازی سرور mirror

## karikatopr

سلام خدمت همه 
من روی sql 2008 r2 حدود 86 دیتا بیس دارم ... و میخوام بطور همزمان این اطلاعات در سرور دیگر هم باشد ...حالا نمیدونم mirror بهتره یا log shiping هر کدوم بهتره راهنمایی فرمایید و آموزش راه اندازی را هم بگید 
با تشکر فراوان

----------

